# Dropdown-Menü mit Rollover



## Blackdeath NEC (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem. Ich möchte mir eine Homepage mit Photoshop / ImageReady (CS 2) und ggf. Dreamweaver 8 erstellen. Ich habe schon mehrere Tage rumgetüftelt aber nichts brauchbares hervorgebracht. Es geht sich um ein kleines Dropdown-Menü was ich mit Hilfe des Slice-Werkzeuges und dem Rollover versuche zu erstellen. Nur will das nicht so einfach funktionieren. Da ich noch sehr neu in dem Bereich bin und erst seit ca. einer Woche damit arbeite, hoffe ich das ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnt.

Grundgerüst

Das ist das Grundgerüst und die 3 Buttons (das schwarze) im Sideboard sollen jeweils ein eigenes Rollover sein.

Dopdown-Menü

2tes Dropdown-Menü

Aber hier bei gibt es das Problem. Entweder wenn ich nur den Button wähle wird das Menü nicht angezeigt, da es außerhalb des dazugehörigen Slice oder wenn ich den Bereich des Dropdown-Menüs dazu nehme, funktionieren die anderen nicht mehr, weil sich die Bereiche überschneiden würden. 

Überschneidung

Naja, dann hoffe ich mal auf Hilfe. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand eine Lösung.
Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Gruß
Blackdeath NEC


----------



## kuhlmaehn (12. Mai 2007)

Mh also in dem bereich kenn ich mich bei Photoshop leider nicht wirklich aus und weiss nicht ob das geht aber mir ist auch schleierhaft warum man Photoshop zur programmiertechnischen Erstellung von Homepages nehmen sollte.
Guck dir lieber mal Javascript an. Dann erstellst du einfach 3 divs in die du deine Grafiken setzt und lässt diese dann per klick erscheinen.
Das hat dann allerdings nichts mit Photoshop zu tun.

Ja also am besten du lernst html und javascript weil Programm wie Dreamweaver sind eh mist.


----------



## TeQs (12. Mai 2007)

Ich persönlich benutze ja Frontpage um Tabellen zu erstellen, da es einfach am schnellsten geht (schreibfaul).
Blackdeath, ich würde dir mal empfeheln, Weaverslave herunterzuladen und dich mal mit http://self.html.de auseinander zu setzen. Imageready ist kein Probramm zum Webseitenerstellen, jediglich zum slicen ist es gut.


----------

